# Tug in trouble off Devon



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The tug was holed by the hulk it was towing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-21007236


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Any idea what the Hulk is?


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/9800203/Eight-crew-members-rescued-from-stricken-tug.html


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank's for the further info Willie.


----------



## enzoneo (Dec 12, 2011)

*The hulk has sunk*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-21007236


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

The other vessel is the _Emsstrom_, (IMO 6922705), a former fisheries protection vessel lately in use as a training ship.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Do these reporters not understand any basic maritime English language?


'Moto vessel' instead of Motor vessel unless they were Italian and meant 'moto nave'! 

'boat' instead of tug or ship.

'collided into its side' instead of 'collided with the side'.


----------



## x7 dave (Jul 28, 2009)

will they raise the scrap ship or leave it there?its very close to land so could be shallow water.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave, these days I think they are required to remove it if it is feasible. David V


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

According to the local BBC news and one of these Government shipping bods - they now have to decide if it is viable to recover the hulk or leave it where it is ... bearing in mind that it is close to the deep-water anchorage area used by shipping.
It will temporarily be marked by buoys via the local port authority and the Marine Coastguard agency.

Bring in the THV Winston Churchill I say!!

They are also requesting divers to keep away as it is dangerous!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*MCA Press Release*

Latest MCA Press Release available *here*.


----------

